# Chopin Piano Works



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello friends. I hate to admit it, but I have never really been into solo piano music. However, I have recently listened to a few performances of Chopin Nocturnes by Valentina Igoshina...I think I'm in love. ...of course with the music.... 

Having no real background in piano music, I thought Chopin would be a great place to start. Now that I've chosen a composer...where do I start?? Haha. Any Chopin suggestions please!


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Well, the chopin nocturnes is a good start. My favorites is by Leonskaja and Rubinstein. His 24 etudes is also very good (Pollini).

Scherzo B minor

Crazy piece


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The Scherzos and Ballades are High Romanticism, very dramatic. Until the time they get 'old' for you, they'll increase the pulse rate.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I agree with the above suggestions. And don't forget his concertos! Not solo piano music, but they're really good.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

The _Polonaises_ are very melodious, I think they are a good start: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_by_Frédéric_Chopin#Polonaises

Op.26, No.1: 



,

Op.26, No.2: 



,

Op.40, No.1: 



,

Op.40, No.2: 



,

Op.44, 



, 



,

Op.53, 



,

Op.61, 




Those are one the best examples of Chopin's (romantic) musical personality. Chopin's Polonaises are my favorite piano pieces from the XIX century, they are so passionate, full of emotions, color, melody, the best of Chopin in my opinion.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Seeing Kristian Zimmerman play the Ballades(they have been mentioned, and they are great) in these videos available on youtube can really inspire.

I picked no. 2 because I know this one the best and am very fond of it:






On second thought, I'm not entirely sure how inspiring watching a pianist would be to a non pianist. Still, Ballades are great and Zimmerman is one of the best.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Yet another Valentina has the complete etudes on youtube and a fine set at that.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The _4 Impromptus_ weren´t mentioned 



 (Yundi Li, one of his best recordings)

neither the _24 Preludes op.28_, one of the greatest samples of his work 



 (Argerich)

or the _Mazurkas_ 



 (Yakov Fliere)


----------



## worov (Oct 12, 2012)

The Etudes are great. Here's an extract :

Opus 10 no 3 :


----------

